

Rosetta mission scientist Dr Taylor cries during apology over 'offensive' shirt - xname
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/11231320/Rosetta-mission-scientist-Dr-Matt-Taylor-cries-during-apology-over-offensive-shirt.html

======
custardcream
Tl;dr version:

Everyone offended with everything and everyone reading about what they should
be offended about in a media outlet using one liners suggesting that they
should be remembered for a clothing choice rather a scientific achievement all
so that in future some groups can maintain moral superiority via public
humiliation for their own agendas.

Edit: Oh diddums I upset the PC squad.

Edit 2: Oh the maturity. Some of my other posts have been downvoted at the
same time.

~~~
psgbg
Yeah. I believe in the free speech argument and all, but considering that:

1) in the technology in general but also in astronomy the women are a
minority.

2) in almost every field the women are paid less for the same job.

3) He was representing the elite in the world of science.

So I think that you might be right that today we are haunted by the hater
speech so "Everyone offended with everything" might be true and I probably
agree to a certain point but is an over simplification.

If someone is offended is in his/her right claim an apology. If he is a good
man with good will and made a mistake say sorry is a great gesture.

Now. I'm particularly worried that there are people offended by certain facts
and do not care by some aspect of the reality.

~~~
custardcream
1\. Have you asked any women who aren't in these specialist areas why they
aren't or have you read the arguments by the politicians and (I hate using the
word) extremists? I have listened to both sides. Women aren't in tech because
as a general rule, it's not interesting to them. Both sexes have different
motivations. It doesn't mean they cant do it.

2\. Yes you're probably right. All out engineers bar two are male. All our QA
team bar two are female. QA get paid less than engineering because the role
demands less, not because they are women. I'll say that the women have a
better memory and attention to detail and the programmers have more patience
and work better together.

3\. No he wasn't. He was representing himself.

Fed up of this argument. Its horse shit propagated by a few people.

Throwing some science into it, if we weren't specialised into genders we would
be hermaphrodites. We're not equal and that's why the majority of us form
couples and step forward together.

~~~
psgbg
1)I didn't discus with many girls/women why/why not choose a scientific or IT
career. In fact I didn't discuss that with many men/boys.

I'm studying Computing Engineering and as far I know there are between 2 women
for 8 men or 3/7 at best (usually, it could be better or in some classes there
are none).

Assume that "is that way because it is" it's strange. Considering how many
women I know use technology and are gamers this turns to be strange because
the penetration of technology is almost equal in both genders. Yeah I know
more techno savvy boys than girls but why.

I could argue about mechanics/electricity engineering that there is something
there. For example I don't know many women that love cars or planes but I (and
probably my bias, I) know many guys whom are into that.

Then it's strange that boys like technology better, but we are exposed
equally...

When Kid I played CS tournaments and girls where pretty rare (I don't remember
a single one). I was surprised recently by the number of women playing games
as Lineage, it turns they are more than when I played CS, but there are scarce
yet.

In the other hand, there are many girls I know whom play Sims, pokemon, Sim
City, PES, and Guitar Hero... (not mentioning games as Farm ville).

So they might play different games, but they play games as frequently as men.
So this puzzle me.

2)Rationalization does not help. Sometimes that turns into an excuse that
keeps justifying a bad habit. It is a reality.

3)I have the opposite though. The whole team didn't receive the same exposure,
if that was the case I would totally agree, but he was representing people
whom wasn't there.

For the last part I know we are different. I'm not saying we must be equal.
That's not the point. If you are saying that there are less women in
technology because they are not into for unspecified reasons then I don't know
what to say.

And please don't claim because science when neither me nor you gave any
scientific reason for our postures.

------
eddiesputz
Here's the shirt.

[http://i1.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article4614233.ece/alternate...](http://i1.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article4614233.ece/alternates/s615/Rad-
scientist.jpg)

